
History's deadliest air raid happened in Tokyo during World War II - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/07/asia/japan-tokyo-fire-raids-operation-meetinghouse-intl-hnk/index.html
======
simonblack
One reason the Japanese response to the Hiroshima and then the Nagasaki atom
bombs was fairly low-key was that the damage was not as significant in terms
of lives lost and total destruction as the Tokyo fire-bombing was.

